# V Beam Laser Treatment for Keloid Scar



## myrnaw (Dec 7, 2015)

I need assistance with a procedure code for V Beam laser treatment for a keloid scar on the arm.


----------



## JesseL (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm not familiar with VBEAM but if it's for destructive purposes I would think 17110 since the descriptor includes laser.


----------



## Texascoder64 (Dec 13, 2015)

I would be curious to know if anyone has any luck getting paid for either destruction or IL kenalog injections for Keloid scar diagnosis code?

Are payers consistently denying this as cosmetic?


----------

